# CIH 4210 Brakes problem



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

Brakes - Advise needed CIH 4210 Reply to specific post Reply with quote 


I have a Case IH 4210, maybe a '94, Open, ROPS. 
Brakes developed a problem. Left seems to be OK. 
Both worked AOK, till another operator used the tractor for a short time with the Parking Brake still engaged. PB is AOK still. 
If I use the right brake, both then almost go to the floor, and there doesn't seem to be anything there on the right brake pedal at all.
If I lock them together, same problem. 
Only left pedal brake seems to be acceptable. 
See no oil or leaks. 
I noticed the 2 brake cylinders are balance tied together with a small crossover line.

I looked in the manual about mechanical adjustments, but does not look viable from pictures. 

If anyone has one, what can you tell me, or what do you think? 

Thanks, 
-WaltZ 
Google: IHartHarvest


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy WaltZ,

Good to have you return to the forum.

You have a leak on the right side brake system: 1) Master Cylinder right side, or 2) Right side differential brake piston. See attached diagrams.

Most likely the right side differential brake piston. You have to remove the right rear axle assembly for access to the brake. Case IH has a heavy duty o-ring kit for longer life repair.

You might want to try bleeding the brakes. Or installing a kit in the master cylinders.

The equalizer valve sends fluid to both sides of the brakes. If one side is leaking, both pedals go down.


----------



## Clint Cook (Jun 6, 2018)

Gidday guys, I have an issue with the brakes on my 4210 also. Problem is I bleed the brakes and they work fantastic, but 24 hours later they have lost there prime, both pedals go straight to the floor. Any help, suggestions or diagrams of the master cylinder arrangement would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Clint, welcome to the forum.

You might try blocking the lines from the master cylinder to see if it is the source of bleeding down.


----------



## Coach (Aug 1, 2018)

Clint Cook said:


> Gidday guys, I have an issue with the brakes on my 4210 also. Problem is I bleed the brakes and they work fantastic, but 24 hours later they have lost there prime, both pedals go straight to the floor. Any help, suggestions or diagrams of the master cylinder arrangement would be greatly appreciated.


I have the same problem and I have replace both master cylinders, the problem is still there, can you give me some help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 4210 really needs the optional O-rings when you install the new brake frictions. Refer to the PDF of the frictions and O-rings in sixbales' post.

Frequent use of the brakes causes excessive clearance with the compression discs without the optional O-rings.


----------



## Coach (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks will check the differential brakes. Need a more in deep look on how check or replace them


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Coach,

See attached parts diagram for your 4210's brakes. That's all Case IH provides. You will have to get a service manual for a better idea of how to go about brake repair. Below is an outfit that claims to provide you with a download manual for a 4210 tractor ($30). Find the info you want and printout a copy. 

*Case IH 4210* 4220 4230 Workshop Service Repair Manual
www.emanualonline.com
https://www.emanualonline.com/.../*Tractors*/.../*4210*.../*Case-IH*-*4210*-4220- 4230-4240-Service-Manual-repair-download.html

*Case IH 4210* 4220 4230 Workshop Service Repair Manual

*Case IH* 4200 Series Service Manual. Models Covered: 3210, 3220, 3230, *4210*, 4220, 4230, 4240, All XL Models. Free post in Ireland The layout of these ...


----------

